# Fun in the snow!



## Formatted (Dec 23, 2010)

One very happy black Labrador getting himself covered in snow!



Snow! by JPBWright, on Flickr
Gear: 70-200 mm f/2.8 Nikkor / D700


----------



## Frequency (Jan 13, 2011)

Cute one

regards


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 13, 2011)

very cute and having fun!


----------



## Viridian_Vixen (Jan 13, 2011)

Daww! Glad someone enjoys the snow! LOL!


----------



## jizwood125 (Jan 18, 2011)

very cute.


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

i wished it snowed right were i live  BTW nice pic


----------

